# sounder schedule Seattle Everett



## Alice (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi - When looking at the schedule of the sounder train Seattle-Everett, it appears that the train only goes once in the morning and then again a few times in the afternoon-evening - what am I missing? Doesn`t the train run during the rest of the day, and if yes -how can I see the axact schedule?

thanks


----------



## AlanB (Apr 19, 2011)

Alice,

The train is setup for commuters to Seattle only at present. In the morning a few trains run into Seattle and then in the evening they return back to Everett. There is no midday service at all. You can view the schedule here; that's the southbound schedule and there is a link at the top for the northbound schedule.

But unless you live or are staying north of Seattle, it's not possible to make a same day round trip on this service.


----------



## Trogdor (Apr 19, 2011)

The only way to use public transportation between Seattle and Everett during reverse peak times is either to ride Amtrak, or Sound Transit or Community Transit buses.


----------



## MeisterEric (Apr 19, 2011)

The Sounder train also runs south of Seattle, but as the other person mentioned,

the trains come into Seattle in the mornings, and leave again in the late afternoon, both to north & south of Seattle.

For commuters, mainly.

There's also the light rail that runs between SeaTac airport & downtown Seattle,

going both directions all day long, at about every 10-15 minute intervals.


----------

